# Driver technical datasheet



## pothead (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi all,

does anybody could help me to find technical datasheet from this driver ?

XSL126P5B - Sony 12" Single 4-Ohm 1300W Xplod Subwoofer

I need inputs for "hornresp" calculation ....

Regards


----------

